# More Biblical fragments found



## bullethead (Mar 19, 2021)

https://apnews.com/article/new-dead-sea-scrolls-israel-19844d3eb208190914182e78d9d79aac
From the article:
“We found a textual difference that has no parallel with any other manuscript, either in Hebrew or in Greek,” said Oren Ableman, a Dead Sea Scroll researcher with the Israel Antiquities Authority. He referred to slight variations in the Greek rendering of the Hebrew original compared to the Septuagint — a translation of the Hebrew Bible to Greek made in Egypt in the third and second centuries B.C.
“When we think about the biblical text, we think about something very static. It wasn’t static. There are slight differences and some of those differences are important,” said Joe Uziel, head of the antiquities authority’s Dead Sea Scrolls unit. “Every little piece of information that we can add, we can understand a little bit better” how the Biblical text came into its traditional Hebrew form."


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 19, 2021)

Pretty interesting. There’s no telling what’s in those caves we’ve yet discovered. Hope they continue finding stuff.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 19, 2021)

Spotlite said:


> Pretty interesting. There’s no telling what’s in those caves we’ve yet discovered. Hope they continue finding stuff.


I would love to go there and search.
I am wondering why there are textual differences in these scrolls,  what they are, and why they are important.
Which scrolls are the more accurate scrolls?
Why would the word of god differ?
Are there textual differences in all the known scrolls but since we only have fragments of them do we use the final bible version and assume backwards thinking, hoping they were all the same?


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 19, 2021)

bullethead said:


> I would love to go there and search.
> I am wondering why there are textual differences in these scrolls,  what they are, and why they are important.
> Which scrolls are the more accurate scrolls?
> Why would the word of god differ?
> Are there textual differences in all the known scrolls but since we only have fragments of them do we use the final bible version and assume backwards thinking, hoping they were all the same?


Same here. I’d love to go, too.

There were a few scriptures in the article they referred to but I haven’t taken the time to see how they compare to what’s written now.


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 19, 2021)

bullethead said:


> I would love to go there and search.
> I am wondering why there are textual differences in these scrolls,  what they are, and why they are important.
> Which scrolls are the more accurate scrolls?
> Why would the word of god differ?
> Are there textual differences in all the known scrolls but since we only have fragments of them do we use the final bible version and assume backwards thinking, hoping they were all the same?


Also to add, if they are different - were they hidden and forgotten, or less important, etc.? Will they reinforce other scriptures? Contradict other scriptures? 

A lot of questions come to mind.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 20, 2021)

I think for every translation, for every set of hands, the original text went through, it got tweeked to fit the current beliefs/difference in beliefs etc.
We see all the differences in Christian beliefs now. It was the same back then.
What did the original, original texts say? We'll probably never know.
Would be interesting to see though. I have to wonder if it would change any of the various denominational beliefs or if the various denominations would just stick with what they believe to be "true".


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 20, 2021)

WaltL1 said:


> I think for every translation, for every set of hands, the original text went through, it got tweeked to fit the current beliefs/difference in beliefs etc.
> We see all the differences in Christian beliefs now. It was the same back then.
> What did the original, original texts say? We'll probably never know.
> Would be interesting to see though. I have to wonder if it would change any of the various denominational beliefs or if the various denominations would just stick with what they believe to be "true".


I’d like to believe that there are those that honestly seek the truth (whatever that ends up being). But I’m wise enough to know “I’m “this denomination” because my Grandma was”.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 20, 2021)

Spotlite said:


> I’d like to believe that there are those that honestly seek the truth (whatever that ends up being). But I’m wise enough to know “I’m “this denomination” because my Grandma was”.


Im sure there are those that honestly seek the "truth".
But I also think the vast majority believe the "truth" is whatever denomination/religion they were born into says is the truth.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 25, 2021)

bullethead said:


> Why would the word of god differ?



Apparently you don't have children.  I can say "Get in the car." and every one of them goes in a different direction.  As a general rule the males will go in the general direction, sort of....sometimes, and the females invariably go in the opposite direction.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 26, 2021)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Apparently you don't have children.  I can say "Get in the car." and every one of them goes in a different direction.  As a general rule the males will go in the general direction, sort of....sometimes, and the females invariably go in the opposite direction.


I've mentioned my three , now grown adult men many times throughout the years. 
I fully expect children and adults to differ when no overseeing all knowing deity is running the show. Apparently poor planning I guess.


----------



## redwards (Mar 26, 2021)

From this webpage...
https://www.jpost.com/archaeology/israel-finds-2000-yr-old-biblical-manuscripts-662148



> The new discovery is particularly groundbreaking because one of the excerpts that was deciphered presents a version of Zechariah that was never encountered before, he said.
> 
> Verses 16 and 17 of the eighth chapter of Zechariah read: “These are the things you are to do: Speak the truth to one another, render true and perfect justice in your gates. And do not contrive evil against one another, and do not love perjury, because all those are things that I hate – declares the Lord.”
> 
> In the fragment, the word “gates” is replaced by the word “streets.”



The afore mentioned verses as they exist today in the English Standard Version of Zechariah 8: 16 - 17



> 16 These are the things that you shall do: Speak the truth to one another; render in your *gates* judgments that are true and make for peace; 17 do not devise evil in your hearts against one another, and love no false oath, for all these things I hate, declares the Lord.”



According to this article the difference is that "gates" would be "streets"

The short 2 - 3 minute video is interesting, as is the article itself. As you all state, it would be quite memorable to be able to go to that area and experience what is being done to uncover a world that we can only read about!


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 27, 2021)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Apparently you don't have children.  I can say "Get in the car." and every one of them goes in a different direction.  As a general rule the males will go in the general direction, sort of....sometimes, and the females invariably go in the opposite direction.


For the question that bullet asked “why would the word of god differ?”......

What happened to Jesus between the ages of 12 and 30?

The word of God may not differ in meaning or outcome, but at least we have to admit, or at least be willing to accept the fact that there’s a lot from that era we don’t know about because either no one wrote about it, it wasn’t relevant to God’s plan, or it was lost in those caves.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 27, 2021)

Spotlite said:


> For the question that bullet asked “why would the word of god differ?”......
> 
> What happened to Jesus between the ages of 12 and 30?
> 
> The word of God may not differ in meaning or outcome, but at least we have to admit, or at least be willing to accept the fact that there’s a lot from that era we don’t know about because either no one wrote about it, it wasn’t relevant to God’s plan, or it was lost in those caves.


A few more possibilities :
It didn't happen
No god was involved
These are stories about one particular cultures beliefs just like the ones before and after them.

The literal son of god walking the planet for 33 years and first written about 30 to 100 years later is like finding out that in 1964 the Beatles came to America but nobody bothered to record it until 1994, 2004, 2014, 2024 and all the way up to 2064. Only the son of god here on earth would be infinitely greater than the Beatles arrival.
Hiding the truth in caves seems so untruthful.


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 27, 2021)

bullethead said:


> A few more possibilities :
> It didn't happen
> No god was involved
> These are stories about one particular cultures beliefs just like the ones before and after them.
> ...


Certainly worth discovering, I hope they find many more. 

Definitely a lot of possibilities. Since I’m a believer, I will assume it’s irrelevant to his plan, and at the same time I’m open to the fact that man can manipulate / alter / etc during translations. 

I would like to know the purpose of them being in a cave. Where they living their, hiding it there, etc? A lot of things I hope we discover.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 27, 2021)

Spotlite said:


> Certainly worth discovering, I hope they find many more.
> 
> Definitely a lot of possibilities. Since I’m a believer, I will assume it’s irrelevant to his plan, and at the same time I’m open to the fact that man can manipulate / alter / etc during translations.
> 
> I would like to know the purpose of them being in a cave. Where they living their, hiding it there, etc? A lot of things I hope we discover.


Another possibility for your question is they were another group that splintered off from the main religion and had to hide because it went against mainstream.


----------

